# Japanese Nostalgic Car magazine?



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi all,

I just saw this on the Ratsun forums and thought you all might be interested. 










Japanese Nostalgic Car - Magazine

Not sure if too many people know (I didn't). $2.50 an issue isn't bad and sounds like it supports one good cause and proliferates another even better one.

I just subscribed.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

are you still subscribed? how do you like the magazine? is it still in print?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I subscribed about 22 months ago, I've received three issues and haven't heard or seen anything in quite a while. It's quarterly, so I'm only missing one issue. I'm not sure if they are still solvent or not. Was a great mag though. Hope they are going to do more.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i so would love to find a 510 to drop my gtir motor into and make it an awd beast!
but am interested in the mag...so if you get another issue let me know i might subscribe myself....i have a soft spot for old skol cars....american and of course imports


----------

